
Tiny quad-core Linux SBCs slim down and get an RPi-like carrier - squarefoot
http://linuxgizmos.com/tiny-quad-core-linux-sbcs-slim-down-and-get-an-rpi-like-carrier/
======
squarefoot
I like that approach but would have preferred a DIL-like form factor like they
did in the Duo board, so that it would be protoboard-friendly. Still
interesting though. I'd like to test one to one and one to many connectionless
board to (nearby) board communications through ethernet w/o magnetics; should
be interesting for some applications.

